# Some One Tell It To Stop Snowing



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

All you folks talking about going camping for the first time I'm jealous. I started getting the trailer ready two weeks ago when the temperature was hovering around 20 C and we were planning on going camping this weekend but it has been cold and snowing for the last 4 days. The kids all ready to go but with 5-10 cm of snow on the ground we are not going anywhere. Where is the warm weather?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OK...

STOP SNOWING!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

did it work?


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Some of us have already been on multiple camping trips....and even a Rally so far this season.









Bob


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

W4DRR said:


> Some of us have already been on multiple camping trips....and even a Rally so far this season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rude Bob just rude!!

Just kidding!! We've also been able to camp several times albeit (sp) in the side yard!!








TTFN
Ember


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we are camping right this minute!..........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.in a motel in Missoula


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ember said:


> Some of us have already been on multiple camping trips....and even a Rally so far this season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rude Bob just rude!!

Just kidding!! We've also been able to camp several times albeit (sp) in the side yard!!








TTFN
Ember








[/quote]
We've only been camping in our dreams. De-winterizing hasn't happened YET, no systems checked YET, no physical inspection (nor inevitable patches, repairs, or tweaks done) YET and certainly no washing/waxing Yet. But Puff IS open, the stuff that was stored inside the TT has been unpacked & put away, the garage (house) stuff has been relocated to the the garage (TT), and the basement (house) stuff has been moved out to the counters (TT). At least that's a start...... 1st camping trip is in 1 month !!!!!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Stop Snowing - its 92 degrees outside!!!

opps, wait ,that would be here in Texas.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Bridgebandit........you must be in western Canada as well. I really have had enough of this weather. My kids have had to start wearing their winter clothes and boots again. They didn't have school on Monday because the buses weren't running due to the freezing rain and snow. Soccer is supposed to start on May 1st but it is hard to imagine that when it is too cold for the snow and ice to melt that we got the other day!







**sigh** Come back Spring!!!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

*PLEASE STOP SNOWING!!!!*

We had rain mixed with snow here yesterday.... I just can't figure out what to wear any more! They are calling for sunny weather this weekend!







Headed north to PDX without the Outback. Much better driving conditions than last weekend.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Guess you all don't want to hear that we all wore shorts to work today.







and the AC is on in the building and we are starting to catch a chill. If it makes you feel any better it wont quite raining here on the weekends so we can go camping either. But it is packed and ready!! If the weather person could get it strait and shut off the precp. Good luck with your weather person too.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

fourwalls said:


> Guess you all don't want to hear that we all wore shorts to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you considered








?

80* here in NH...think I'll go wash the Miata (ooooh...I'm feelin' like a Texan







)

Really, I do hope your S - - - stuff stops (nope, can't even say the word!). I understand alllllllll too well!!!!


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

It's supposed to 80 here in Colorado today! Not sure what that is in Farenheit. We did get a couple of inches of snow last week, though. Not sure how many cm that is. I'm guessing that Bridge Bandit must be in Canada, eh? All joking aside, I am sure that we will have at least one more snow storm come through in the next week or so. I am hoping not so I will also pray to ULLR to please make it STOP SNOWING!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You mean...you can't camp all year long???


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ColoradoChip said:


> It's supposed to 80 here in Colorado today! *Not sure what that is in Farenheit*.


I'll presume that ColoradoChio meant *CELSIUS*







Either that or Global Warming has taken a very serious turn for the worse





















!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

OK this is Mrs sleecjr. I don't respond often- but I couldn't resist.......

We have had a little over a month (OK minus a FEW days) of high 70's - low 80's.







Baby Bella and I have started working on our tans.







The joys of living in Florida are we do camp year round- Of course you do have to watch for the hurricanes.









I'll do my best to send the warmer weather your way.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

OK, I have to concur with the original post...we are suppose to get 2-5 inches of snow starting tomorrow into Sunday....enough all ready!
bbwb


----------



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

We are having beautiful weather here in NJ! Went in out new Outback for the first time Saturday. It is in the Poconos and can't wait to go again on Saturday......No more snow!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I am cutting grass aleready.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> I am cutting grass aleready.


Grass? Our's is just beginning to turn green

....but the Miata DEFINITELY turned green again today


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> OK...
> 
> STOP SNOWING!!!


Worked where I live....wait I now have to cut my grass again









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> OK...
> 
> STOP SNOWING!!!


Worked where I live....wait I now have to cut my grass again









Thor
[/quote]

Glad to help...


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

I told it to stop snowing! And walla, it was 90 degrees today!! In S. ILL.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

JimBo99 said:


> I told it to stop snowing! And walla, it was 90 degrees today!! In S. ILL.


...20 and a foot of snow this weekend for ya.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

80 here in Maryland today. Going camping this weekend 
Life is good!!

Willie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

willie226 said:


> 80 here in Maryland today. Going camping this weekend
> Life is good!!
> 
> Willie


Enjoy....

...it "get to" fly a total of 34 hours (Buenos Aires) for 8 customer meetings in 2 days.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

bridge bandit said:


> All you folks talking about going camping for the first time I'm jealous.
> 
> Where is the warm weather?


Can't resist joining in on the pile-on:

High of 84 today, 3rd day in a row in the 80s. Gone camping twice already, fishing trip this coming weekend. Been mowing regularly for a month now. Trees fully leafed now. Planted the garden yesterday . . .


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks Folks
Nothing like kicking a guy when he is down. It was a whopping 2 C today. I made tee times earlier in the week hoping that would bring around the heat but the only way I'm golfing on Saturday is with snow shoes.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> I am cutting grass aleready.


We cut grass all winter long!

None of that white s--t here, thank God!

However, Florida has been bucking the "global warming" trend. It's near the end of April and will still have wonderful evenings and nights. High 50's to the low 60's. It gets near 80 during the day. Usually this time of year it starts to get hot.

I'd take this kind of weather year 'round!

Dan


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

GoVols said:


> Can't resist joining in on the pile-on:
> 
> High of 84 today, 3rd day in a row in the 80s. Gone camping twice already, fishing trip this coming weekend. Been mowing regularly for a month now. Trees fully leafed now. Planted the garden yesterday . . .


----------

